# drying ada substrate



## glenn farrar (18 Oct 2014)

Hi guys I have just purchased a second hand tank (thanks Bape) which has some ADA power sand and ADA aquasoil in it, the substrate is still wet and I would like to dry it out so as to make it easier for me to scape with it and also so I don't get any nasties starting to grow in it as I will not be using it for a while. I have read that some of you oven it to dry so I wanted to know if it is going to be ok all mixed into each other and if baking it would affect its performance? 
If it is ok to bake it I presume you just spread it out fairly thin and cook it on a low heat until dry? 

Thanks

Glenn


----------



## ian_m (18 Oct 2014)

I dried excess JBL substrate in oven at 70'C for an hour in a baking tray coated with aluminum foil.

When used in tank no different than when new.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Oct 2014)

i'd bin the power sand and dry out the soil.  I wouldnt mix them as the white pummice from the power sand will stand out against the soil.

I usually put mine in a flat garden organiser and leave in the conservatory to dry out


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Oct 2014)

I've spread it out in my kids paddling pool on a hot summers day worked a treat. I've also used a cat litter tray placed in the airing cupboard also worked well.


----------



## glenn farrar (18 Oct 2014)

Thanks guys as I don't have a conservatory I think I will use the airing cupboard method

@stuworrall how would I go about separating the power sand and if I could separate it why not reuse it?

Thanks


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Oct 2014)

in theory its usually exhausted after about a month and done its job in the old tank so it will be plain old pummice by now.  I usually use a scoop to separate the power sand by scraping the top layer soil off.  If its already mixed then a sieve may do it


----------



## glenn farrar (18 Oct 2014)

Ok thanks I presume the appearance of the separate substrates will become apparent when I start to scoop it out? I am totally new to all this and have never seen the stuff before.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Oct 2014)

glenn farrar said:


> Ok thanks I presume the appearance of the separate substrates will become apparent when I start to scoop it out? I am totally new to all this and have never seen the stuff before.


yep, youll spot the power sand layer as it will change colour to a lighter shade with white pummice in.


----------



## glenn farrar (18 Oct 2014)

Ah ok thanks for the info I would have just dug the lot out and launched it all in a pot to dry!


----------

